# Takeaways from SEC Play week 5



## Old Dead River (Sep 27, 2014)

1) the litmus test is in, Texas A&M are indeed overrated. ESPN writers conceded they probably shouldn't have won that game. They're mortal after all, dropped passes or not this is not a super team and will face a rocky road ahead.

2) Arkansas are greatly improved but can't finish. Two penalties cost them successful drives, one involved a TD being called back, the tripping one nullified a play that put them in the a&m redzone, but they still rushed for almost 300 yards and scored a td on a fake punt. They could still play spoiler for some teams in the west but this will be a molting year for the razorbacks

3) Ole Miss is  horrendously overrated- even more so than Texas A&M, . Memphis kept the game close for three quarters at 7-3. Where is all this talent TSUN has been stockpiling the past few years, sure their defense played well but their offense under Bo Wallace looked virtually impotent for most of the game. They have no quality wins under their belt, I expect them to get manhandled by a good but not great Bama team.

4) The Sec East still sucks, Tenn.  could've won that game, two costly fumbles ruined their chances. Mizzou beats USC. The parity in the east is just amazing. So who's the frontrunner? Mizzou? UGA? LOL

Next week we will really separate the men from the boys. Texas A&M travels to Starkville, after the game today I really like State's chances. Bama visits Ole Miss which I expect to be a blowout. LSU visits Auburn, this isn't the LSU of years past, but after the Kansas State game I'm uncertain as to whether this is even the Auburn of last year. LSU ganged up on a cupcake tonight so they may be up for the challenge next week. This weekend was fun but next week we'll know who the legitimate contenders for the west are.

Hail State!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> 1)  This weekend was fun but next week we'll know who the legitimate contenders for the west are.
> 
> Hail State!



Not buying it.  No way of predicting injuries.  Imagine "Hail State" without Prescott.  It could happen.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Mizzou or UGa could beat State, TAMU, Arkansas, Auburn, and LSU.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Mizzou or UGa could beat State, TAMU, Arkansas, Auburn, and LSU.



only in your dreams. Uga doesn't have much aside from Gurley and state has a much better team and coach. the sec east is like a midget league compared to the west. you know whoever wins the east will get steamrolled in Atlanta.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

"You know whoever wins the east will get steamrolled in Atlanta"

Probably, but State will be watching the game in Starkville.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2014)

My take away this week is I'm glad the dawgs beat Tennessee; and the east is terrible. Good win dawgs. Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2014)

Bama's opponent this week was as strong as previous weeks and Ole Miss is not top 10. 

Without Gurley, UGA is not top 25.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> 1) the litmus test is in, Texas A&M are indeed overrated. ESPN writers conceded they probably shouldn't have won that game. They're mortal after all, dropped passes or not this is not a super team and will face a rocky road ahead.
> 
> 2) Arkansas are greatly improved but can't finish. Two penalties cost them successful drives, one involved a TD being called back, the tripping one nullified a play that put them in the a&m redzone, but they still rushed for almost 300 yards and scored a td on a fake punt. They could still play spoiler for some teams in the west but this will be a molting year for the razorbacks
> 
> ...



This is hilarious watching you stick out your chest after 1 decent win in the last few years.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> "You know whoever wins the east will get steamrolled in Atlanta"
> 
> Probably, but State will be watching the game in Starkville.



maybe, maybe not. they're definitely the better bulldog team in the sec that's for sure. I'd love to see you eat those words but I'm not going to make any predictions. I'm taking it one game at a time, wanting, hoping, and thinking they can beat a&m but not saying they necessarily will.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> This is hilarious watching you stick out your chest after 1 decent win in the last few years.



you are hilarious, because very, very little of that commentary was about Mississippi State. You'd do well to brush up on your reading comprehension, Duke. I didn't even say they would beat a&m, I said I liked their chances LOL. The rest of that analysis is spot on, reinforced by all the sec espn writers.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> My take away this week is I'm glad the dawgs beat Tennessee; and the east is terrible. Good win dawgs. Roll Tide.



both tenn. and ark are on the rise, Worley is a good qb. what if he'd been in the game the whole time. even without him if not for costly turnovers the outcome could've been different. I saw quite a few botched handoffs and snaps yesterday. the one in the Arkansas game clearly changed the outcome. with that big o line the qb could've gotten up and done something, granted I realized that they are coached to fall on it but still.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

riprap said:


> Bama's opponent this week was as strong as previous weeks and Ole Miss is not top 10.
> 
> Without Gurley, UGA is not top 25.



Truth.

This coming weekend we will learn whether Ole Miss, Auburn, Miss. State, and A&M are for real. I've already given my opinion about A&M. If Ole Miss loses they're out of the race for the west. After the Memphis game I don't see Ole Miss as being any more worthy of an opponent for Bama than Florida, though it will help their cause defeating a number 10 team on paper.  Bear in mind Hugh Freeze has been open about reservations regarding his team's capabilities etc. State will be the toughest opponent for A&M thus far. Gonna be an interesting matchup seeing a good defense against a good offense, note the running game was pretty good for a&m against Arkansas as well. Whoever wins that game gets legitimacy. Harris seems to have the job for LSU, Miles has beat Auburn many times before. On paper it looks like Auburn has the nod, but we know how wild these LSU games can be.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> maybe, maybe not. they're definitely the better bulldog team in the sec that's for sure.


 How did you come up wioht that. Nothing is for sure in the SEC. It'sa the SEC. Last week everybody was saying TAMU is the best and is going to have no problem wiht Arkansas.  Auburn wasn't supposed to struggle wiht Kansas State. Mizzou shouldn't ahve lost to Indiana. You ahve no proof or anything to say for sure Miss State is the better out of UGA and them. Run along back to the fishing forum.


----------



## Dub (Sep 28, 2014)

My takeaways this week:

* Dawgs need to provide Gurley with a 24hr armed escort to keep him safe because without him......

* NC State showed up ......bigtime.  I was convinced for a while that they were gonna pull off a huge victory in front of their home crowd.

* My team didn't play this weekend and my work schedule isn't favorable for most of the remaining games.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2014)

Trollin' trollin' trollin'
man that boy is trollin'
his ego is way too swollen
my dawgs will keep on rollin'
While MSU is foldin'


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Fishing for large mouth in a farm pond is a lot easier than fishing for them in a lake. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Fishing for large mouth in a farm pond is a lot easier than fishing for them in a lake. Go Dawgs!



Yep.  No fishing/hunting stats as your sig line?


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 28, 2014)

Been around the forum here since way before GON took it up, and never heard a state fan talk before. Gonna be bad when Dan comes back to Florida next season.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep.  No fishing/hunting stats as your sig line?




Well, I won't lie, I'd accept a fishing invite with the success ODR has had, and even let him discuss the MSU/LSU game as long as we were hooking them up.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 28, 2014)

USC will be lucky to go 8-4. I almost had to pick Kentucky.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Fishing for large mouth in a farm pond is a lot easier than fishing for them in a lake. Go Dawgs!



I hope you realize what you have just done here?
You have to take full responsibility for it!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Someone left the gate open at the cow pasture known as Starkville


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, I won't lie, I'd accept a fishing invite with the success ODR has had, and even let him discuss the MSU/LSU game as long as we were hooking them up.



You dont have to put yourself through that I know where 10 or 12 are about 30 minutes from your casa... There just not farm ponds anymore......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I hope you realize what you have just done here?
> You have to take full responsibility for it!!!



I dont have time for the forum like I used to so you may have to take care of this for me.....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, I won't lie, I'd accept a fishing invite with the success ODR has had, and even let him discuss the MSU/LSU game as long as we were hooking them up.



Who wouldn't.  I actually kind of like ODR.  He just made a rookie mistake.  Anytime your team is a perennial cellar dweller and get a big win, you start dreaming of all kind of things.  It's really not his fault.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep.  No fishing/hunting stats as your sig line?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I dont have time for the forum like I used to so you may have to take care of this for me.....



I've tried countless times and just cant get through to him!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I've tried countless times and just cant get through to him!!!



there must be some sour grapes in here. farm ponds? I wish I could fish some primo farm ponds again, yall share. I haven't had access to those waters in years.

I never said State would win the west, the sec, or the national title. I never said they would beat A&M, Auburn, or Alabama. I'm happy already because they got over the hump and beat one of the bigboys in an adverse environment. If you're gonna hate on me for being excited about State's chances going forward then you need to go figure. I didn't even start the thread about the LSU game, and if you read carefully you'll see that I was very critical of Mullen and the management of the forth quarter, I posted about this substantially. Pretty gracious really. If state loses, so be it. I expected them to lose some games going forward. Georgia lost and yall are still here. It's football and yall are trying real hard to make it not fun.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, I won't lie, I'd accept a fishing invite with the success ODR has had, and even let him discuss the MSU/LSU game as long as we were hooking them up.



Stop it now. ODR only fishes with Bammers. I need a couple of them 10 lb largies filleted for the skillet and a 13 lb one for the wall. When are we going ODR.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm happy already because they got over the hump and beat one of the bigboys in an adverse environment.


Wait wait wait. LSU is one of the bigboys team in the West???I am confused. Are we talking about LSU like Les Miles LSU?


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Wait wait wait. LSU is one of the bigboys team in the West???I am confused. Are we talking about LSU like Les Miles LSU?



they have been, they were. they were ranked #8 in the country according to some people that know something, they scored 63 points last night. How many wins have they averaged a season over the past five years? LSU is a perennial powerhouse in the sec west, maybe the stables are a little emptier this year after graduating and sending so many players to the nfl. they have a stark recruiting advantage over state and even now have a lot of young talent. I'm not saying their season is over by any means but you can bet it won't be long before they are fighting with Alabama for the top slot in the corporation.

if you are trying to denigrate State beating them at Death Valley you need to go figure, you'll only find supporters for that on this forum LOL. How did your team's road game go? You got defeated by a wobbly South Carolina.

some UGA fans jealous because the other bulldog team is stealing their thunder. Hmmm.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 28, 2014)

Miss state beat UAB by 13 points.  Enough said.  Enjoy your 1 decent win in the past. Years.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Miss state beat UAB by 13 points.  Enough said.  Enjoy your 1 decent win in the past. Years.



I think he may have some help....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they have been, they were. they were ranked #8 in the country according to some people that know something, they scored 63 points last night. How many wins have they averaged a season over the past five years? LSU is a perennial powerhouse in the sec west, maybe the stables are a little emptier this year after graduating and sending so many players to the nfl. they have a stark recruiting advantage over state and even now have a lot of young talent. I'm not saying their season is over by any means but you can bet it won't be long before they are fighting with Alabama for the top slot in the corporation.
> 
> if you are trying to denigrate State beating them at Death Valley you need to go figure, you'll only find supporters for that on this forum LOL. How did your team's road game go? You got defeated by a wobbly South Carolina.
> 
> some UGA fans jealous because the other bulldog team is stealing their thunder. Hmmm.



 Again you got us!


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Miss state beat UAB by 13 points.  Enough said.  Enjoy your 1 decent win in the past. Years.



Miss St. shut out Southern Miss, Alabama did not. Boohoo

that's tantamount to what you just said. what does it mean? nothing!


 Has it ever occurred to you that teams change and improve throughout the season? The auburn team that beat us last year wasn't championship caliber when they defeated us, they won the game on the last drive. Even the most diehard Auburn fans have conveyed that they were in the process of finding their mojo and getting the Gus bus going.

You keep second guessing our win against a decent conference usa team, I'm gonna keep talking about knocking off the then #8 team in the country. you ever get the inclination that state has improved?


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they have been, they were. they were ranked #8 in the country according to some people that know something, they scored 63 points last night. How many wins have they averaged a season over the past five years? LSU is a perennial powerhouse in the sec west, maybe the stables are a little emptier this year after graduating and sending so many players to the nfl. they have a stark recruiting advantage over state and even now have a lot of young talent. I'm not saying their season is over by any means but you can bet it won't be long before they are fighting with Alabama for the top slot in the corporation.
> 
> if you are trying to denigrate State beating them at Death Valley you need to go figure, you'll only find supporters for that on this forum LOL. How did your team's road game go? You got defeated by a wobbly South Carolina.
> 
> some UGA fans jealous because the other bulldog team is stealing their thunder. Hmmm.



Keyword they WERE. I didn't know Miss State was stealing any thunder. They have been irrelvant for the last couple years and they have a win against LSU a team that isn't good at all this year. Wow they scored 63 on New Mexico State good for them. Once Miss State goes back to there losing ways this season you will disappear from the Sports talk forum and go back to the Fishing forum.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 28, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Trollin' trollin' trollin'
> man that boy is trollin'
> his ego is way too swollen
> my dawgs will keep on rollin'
> While MSU is foldin'


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Keyword they WERE. I didn't know Miss State was stealing any thunder. They have been irrelvant for the last couple years and they have a win against LSU a team that isn't good at all this year. Wow they scored 63 on New Mexico State good for them. Once Miss State goes back to there losing ways this season you will disappear from the Sports talk forum and go back to the Fishing forum.



Like he did the same time last year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Ease up ODR.  We are mad cause we bought into the hype those same "people that know something" were saying about us three weeks ago.  Now that we know we are not all that, we do what all good fans do when they get a reality check.  Strike out at other team's fans.  Now, take me fishing.


----------

